# “The First Time I Died” Winner’s Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 25, 2019)

This was a close race, but one poet has emerged victorious, and deservedly so. Kindly join us in some serious palm slamming and offerings of congratulations for our winner, *Mish *whose well-worthy entry, *No Tears*, snared the victory.

Mish will receive this month’s Laureate, as well as a free one month FoWF subscription, and has the honor of selecting our next prompt.


Kudos, dear! Well-wrought verse that deserved the win and had my vote. I know this Laureate will be the first of many. Congratulations again, and I hope you’ll be a regular henceforth, it will give me much to look forward to.


----------



## seigfried007 (Sep 25, 2019)

Congrats, Mish! 

:cheers:


(I voted for it, too. I'm not sure _exactly_ what it was I liked about it so much, but it had a really neat feel to it)


----------



## Mish (Sep 25, 2019)

Wow, thank you so much everyone! I did not expect to win this month's competition, so this was a very nice surprise! 

I thought I'd try something different with my entry this time around and focused more on "feeling" rather than "telling". Looks like it worked.


----------



## PiP (Sep 26, 2019)

Congratulations, Mish. Your first win and may it be the first of many more


----------



## Gumby (Sep 26, 2019)

Well done, Mish! Congratulations!


----------



## apple (Sep 26, 2019)

Congratulations, Mish. Your poem was so well written. Looking forward to reading more of your stuff.  :applouse:


----------



## andrewclunn (Sep 26, 2019)

An elegant read that leaves the reader thinking without expressly withholding anything.  A deserved win.


----------



## Mish (Sep 26, 2019)

Thank you so much everyone! Your encouragement and support inspire me to write more!

Also, congratulations to everyone else who entered this competition! Lovely entries!


----------

